# News 11-17-1



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

After spending all night unsuccessfully moving the database to a new host, I have upgraded the current software. I'm working on installing all hacks over again and installing new ones also. If not notice any problems, please contact us and we will try and take care of them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I notice that the users names no longer appear on the messages, does that quality as a problem?


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Have you noticed a problem with viewing the names of who posted a reply in the threads?


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

hehe, I thought my 'puter is messin with me again....


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

The usernames are do to the store hack which doesn't want to go back in right now, working on it though.

Drupy, care to explain, not sure I'm following.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

We're a pretty patient group , sometimes.. we can hang till ya get it fixed.... just keep us able to send pm's!!


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

Did anyone else recieve the happy birthday PM i go one from a no longer register person?


----------



## angel (Sep 13, 2002)

I also got the pm wishing me a Happy Birthday, it even had a picture of a cake in it.  

What does it mean in the pm section now that says "backup"?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

angel said:


> *What does it mean in the pm section now that says "backup"? *


It means which ever PMs you select with the check box and you click on backup it will bring them all to a new page where you can download them to your computer as a .html file.

What does everyone think of the new PM view? Better?


----------



## Tweetybird (Aug 13, 2002)

thought i was in the wrong tech place, but ya i like it,great job....


----------



## Uranium-235 (Aug 29, 2002)

danrak said:


> *After spending all night unsuccessfully moving the database to a new host...*


tried phpMyAdmin?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

I'll bet the birthday card came from a mysterious administrator trying to get responses from the members...............LOL

Besides this is a real old thread it's dated 11/17/1 did they have computers way back then? I think not............


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I see the user names are back.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

> Besides this is a real old thread it's dated 11/17/1 did they have computers way back then? I think not............


well, I think I had one back then....it was made out of limestone and a monitor carved outta wood...it even had internet...but 2 weeks after I got it, my monkey broke it so I had to go beat up another neanderthal and take his....later on he came back and stole my monkey...punk...


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: News 11-17-1*



Uranium-235 said:


> *tried phpMyAdmin? *


Yeah.  It times out. The database is just over 30 megs. I've tried doing it by different tables but still no luck. I'm going to have to telnet in and save it as a file. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

> The usernames are do to the store hack which doesn't want to go back in right now, working on it though.


Whew, I thought it was gone for good! And I just found an awesome animated "ready" Commodore 64 gif that I had made 3 years ago to use as an avatar


----------

